# Big Red My Way



## Robert111 (Oct 23, 2012)

Over the top again, but I just couldn't help myself.

Overall length capped 5 1/2"
Uncapped 4 7/8"
Posted cap 6 1/2"

Cap diameter 17.5 mm
Barrel diameter 15.5 mm
Section diameter 12.75 mm

29 gm

Cartridge/converter
#6 two-tone gilded Meisternib
Sterling barrel band


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 23, 2012)

Now that's truly a piece of art right there! What is that red material? Very nice workmanship captured nicely by top notch photography.


----------



## areaman (Oct 23, 2012)

very nice


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow!!!  I really like this one.  The lines are clean and simple.  I love the opposing white accent bands.

Jason


----------



## mredburn (Oct 23, 2012)

Very well done. Finish looks real good and the red color is fantastic.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Oct 23, 2012)

Beautiful!! I love the color and the gloss on the blank. You done good!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 23, 2012)

Your finish is amazing.  I like it.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow Wow Awesome pen.


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how it's over the top.  Stunning color, design, and craftsmanship!  Amazing pen:biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 23, 2012)

Beautiful job!!!!

Jim Smith


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my! Robert, I can see that in my collection! In fact, I'd LOVE to see that in my collection.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 23, 2012)

Holly crap Robert!! That is just amazing!!!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 23, 2012)

I just realized that this forum won't let me "Like" someone's post twice.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow (great photography, too)


----------



## thewishman (Oct 23, 2012)

Beautiful pen! My favorite part is your treatment of the center - the threading on the body with the silver ring make it look especially nice! NPGJ


----------



## Jjartwood (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't think of a word to say,I can't imagine anything that nice being made without some
sort of mechanical assistance, To do that with little more than God given talent and 
creative motivation is amazing.
OK! enough of the "hug a penmaker" segment it does put me in the mind of a nutcracker soldier,love the guitar pick accents and center ring,the combination of color and cut is stellar.
Beautiful pen for the upcoming season, planned or not it does have the Holidays all over it.
Mark


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is just slick on so many levels and the cherry on the top is that you didn't use some purchased kit for it!  It speaks volumes to your ability and growth as a designer of fine pens.  Love where you took this one!!!


----------



## lorbay (Oct 23, 2012)

That is sweet Robert.

Lin.


----------



## RichF (Oct 23, 2012)

You hit a homerun with that one.  Really nice design.  Flawless execution.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Who said all custom/kitless pens look alike? Love the rounded stainless accent and the threaded final for posting.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Didn't I see you name by mine in the PITH pairing?    What a wonderful pen design.  I have truck that I call Big Red and it is almost the same color.  Well Done!


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 24, 2012)

That is one fine pen...great job!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 24, 2012)

Robert,
I love this one, It os possibly my favorite of all your pens.  The color is terrific coupled with the finial accents and sterling banding.  Hot, Hot, Hot...


----------



## LL Woodworks (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW! Robert - this could easily be my favorite pen posted on this forum.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 24, 2012)

That is one beautiful pen. I love the contrast of colors and the absolute perfection in the joining of the materials to form a stunning piece of art!


----------



## wizard (Oct 24, 2012)

*Beautiful!!!*



LL Woodworks said:


> WOW! Robert - this could easily be my favorite pen posted on this forum.



++++1. Robert, that is BEAUTIFUL!!! Your attention to detail is striking..in design; choice of materials, colors and accents; preciseness and fit of the various components...and to top it off..a finish that high end pen companies would be envious of ..and pictures, which like the pen itself,  STUNNING!!
You truly are an inspiration to me to push further and away from my usual custom creations. Well done!! Regards, Doc


----------



## dgscott (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks perfect to me.


----------



## Dustygoose (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow.  Don't know what else to say


----------



## Katya (Oct 24, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE this pen!  The accents are perfect, the colour amazing.. very cool pen.  This is a keeper for the front page of the forum!


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW!  That is just amazing in so many categories - visual impact, color combination, style, craftsmanship -- even photography!

Harry


----------



## Judith Madison (Oct 24, 2012)

*Bravo!*

Absolutely gorgeous!  The question now is how many pens can I keep inked??? You have outdone yourself!  Can't wait to hold it!  Judy



QUOTE=Robert111;1458418]Over the top again, but I just couldn't help myself.

Overall length capped 5 1/2"
Uncapped 4 7/8"
Posted cap 6 1/2"

Cap diameter 17.5 mm
Barrel diameter 15.5 mm
Section diameter 12.75 mm

29 gm

Cartridge/converter
#6 two-tone gilded Meisternib
Sterling barrel band









































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Judith Madison (Oct 24, 2012)

wow.  the bands really are impressive.  I was having trouble visualizing the effect when you were talking about it yesterday.  Very nice.  Paul


----------



## RichB (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW that is AMAZING.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 24, 2012)

Stunning. I am absolutely in awe of your artistry.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 24, 2012)

OHHHHH!   Shiny!


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 24, 2012)

This pen will go a long way to dispel the notion that all kitless pens are just plane-jane pieces of plastic that all look alike!  Great job.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 24, 2012)

Well there you go Robert. That's what I'm talking about. A Grand Slam. Thank you! Kind of leaves the rest of us in the dust.:biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazing work, congrats on a beautiful PEN,


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 24, 2012)

There is an awful lot to like about this pen, but what really stands out for me is the design and execution of the cap.  My eye is immediately drawn to the perfectly proportioned flare out with the subtle but highly effective detail bands.  The simple red dot on the top of the cap is a perfect complement to the overall simple but sophisticated look of the pen.  This is an area where you could have definitely gone "over the top" with a much more complicated embeliishiment.  But I think that would have been a distraction from what is a beautiful overall design.  Truly an inspiration.

Ed


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful job Robert, very nice!

Mike


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautifully done Robert! Love that red color.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Oct 24, 2012)

Definite front page material! I love the addition of the rounded trim ring, and how it perfectly compliments the clip. Either by itself would seem a bit out of place. Together, they are perfect. The simple flare of the cap, matched with the slimming down of the body finial for posting, gives the appearance of an ever so slight taper to my eye. I like it. The color choice. Placement of the pick material. The understated finial plug. No need for trim at the bottom of the cap, because the body trim is exposed in capped and posted positions. Full of details, none overdone. I can't find anything I do t like about this one, and so much to love. Great work. 

So, what are you gonna do to top it. )


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 24, 2012)

Great job!  I'm sure that was a lot of hours.  What makes me jealous is that I could make a pen of that quality but it wouldn't get as good of a reaction because I can't take a photo of that quality.  I actually see things I would change but I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## jking (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a class pen!  Very nice.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 24, 2012)

I like it, I like it, I like it.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 24, 2012)

At last !!!  A kitless pen that doesn't look like a clone of all the others. :biggrin:

Ok, that was said to take the mick out of those that deliberately missinterpreted my  ( and others' )words. :wink:

It really is a stunning pen !!! Superbly made and photograghed too. :good::good::good:


----------



## John Den (Oct 24, 2012)

Truly originally fantastic.
In awe.............................
Many regards,
John


----------



## Twissy (Oct 24, 2012)

*!!!!AWESOME!!!!*
:good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:​


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 25, 2012)

Red means power.  Such a powerful pen.


----------



## mikeschurer (Oct 25, 2012)

A realy nice design wonderfully execute.  You should be very proud of your work.

Mike


----------



## Sawdust46 (Oct 25, 2012)

Fantastic pen!  I've been trying to build up the nerve to do a kitless, but that's intimidating.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 25, 2012)

Top shelf and front page material, what a stunner in design and crafstmanship!!!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Oct 26, 2012)

That is a gorgeous pen, very fine craftsmanship.


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 28, 2012)

You were robbed! This should have been the cover pen...what was he thinking???


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 28, 2012)

Amazing turning!!!  Yup, over the top....but in a good way.




Scott (certainly is red) B


----------



## 76winger (Oct 28, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 28, 2012)

Robert, I only have one thing to say about your pen......


----------



## 76winger (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful pen, and the glass-smooth finish on that pen is just stunning.


----------



## chriselle (Oct 30, 2012)

That pen has got some serious mojo.  Incredible design....Very classic yet fashion forward...(er...the wife is watching a lot of Project Runway these days).  I love the silver accent band and the finish is top shelf.  The gold nib works for contrast but a platinum nib would be great, too.  Beautiful showpiece.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 30, 2012)

OK I see how it is around here. Are you guys seriously going to give him a pass on this. There is absolutely a piece of dust on that 6th picture or was it the 5th! Just joking.

That is a spectacular pen. Simply Elegant and beautiful! 

But the dust is there! ;>)


----------

